# Hobby 750 Colour Code



## TrevorandSue

Hi,

Does anybody know the colour code for the Blue on a Hobby 750 (if they all all the same shade) and where i can find the code in the hand books, or any other colour code that is close to it, I have check all the can lids in the motor shop supplier

Trevor


----------



## 97993

The real colour code will come only from Hobby themselves 
for a near match drive to a body/spray shop and ask to see thier colour chips
Geo


----------



## gaspode

Hi Trevor

If the blue on the 750 is the same as on the T series Hobby then it's not paint mate, it's a very thin adhesive film which should be available from Brownhills or possible the Hobby caravan importers. If you try to paint it the surface of the film will react with the paint solvent and you'll have a right mess on your hands.


----------



## havingfun

[/B]Hi trevoeandsue,
take your year,model and chassis number from the vin plate under the bonnet and email it with your request to :- [email protected] I got a very quick and informative reply.
good luck from havinfun


----------



## normaa

*hobby paint work*

Hi had same problem they use volvo coulours but thin it down only way to match is use a good spay shop thats what i did good luck dennis


----------



## 117671

*hobby 750 paint*

The colours on hobby are 
BLUE VWL25V
SILVER VW LAZW
WHITE BIANCO 210
This is 99/2000 750 Hope this helps, the codes are from the horses mouth
all the best. roadhog


----------



## Hagu

Hi

The colours on my Hobby T650 2005 are:

Frostweiß FORD 6ERC ( Nexa ) = white

Azurblau-Metalic VW Z5V = blue

(e-mail from [email protected])


----------



## raynipper

I thought I could help Trevor as I was supplied with two small blue paint pots and a silver pot when I bought my 2000 Hobby 750 last year.
But in checking both blue pots are not only solid but have no markings.

Gaspode you have now worried me as there are several spots on my van that are showing signs of corrosion and will need attention and presumably repainting.

Ray.


----------



## Kev1

*Code for the blue*

We have just bought a Hobby 750 Fiat Ducatto 2.8
registered 2000
The one with the palm tree graphics on the side and back

It's a great vehicle but one or two scratches need touching up

raodhog

gives a code for the blue "BLUE of VWL25V"

I went into Halfords but they could not find the code on the computer.

Is the code correct
any help much appreciated

Kev


----------



## overthemoon

Hi Kev,
Another possibility to match your colour would be to contact one of the mobile scratch repairers in your area [ such as Chipsaway or whoever] and ask them to mix your colour on site. They carry all paint codes and tints to match any colour.
Dave


----------



## overthemoon

sorry, meant Trevor


----------



## Kev1

Managed to find the code and colour for the blue

Roadhogs code of BLUE of VWL25V had one digit incorrect
Thanks to Alan at Oval paint in Sheffield. 
The correct code is VWL Z5V the colour is AZURE Blue Metallic
He mixed us up a great matching colour, brilliant and really took his time ensuring it was spot on.

I recommend them.

Thanks to all who replied

Kev


----------



## Kev1

Managed to find the code and colour for the blue 

Roadhogs code of BLUE of VWL25V had one digit incorrect 
Thanks to Alan at Oval paint in Sheffield. 
The correct code is VWL Z5V the colour is AZURE Blue Metallic 
He mixed us up a great matching colour, brilliant and really took his time ensuring it was spot on. 

I recommend them. 

Thanks to all who replied 

Kev


----------



## spread

hobby 750 fml .paint. or decal ?
having replaced our 2001 hobby,, yes paint finish, and colour codes correct VW.....a good spray shop will get it in Halfords are a no no .
Our upgrade 2006 has a vinyl colour base line,, blue,, which was discoloured ,, Whilst in Germany this sept, a spray shop quoted 2800 euros to remove the vinyl layer and respray in hobby colours || we declined,, on return to Wiltshire (our home) we employed a wrapper chappie, who removed the complete low blue band ( around 330mm high ) removed ALL glue, and applied a new vinyl skin,, wonderfull.. all for £280. looks great now ! 
Serious hobby fans, just returned from 10 months away, following the sun, !! any reasonable amount of questions answered re that trip,

Spread


----------



## Kev1

Thanks for the update spread
all sounds really techy with the paint


----------

